
Ask HN: Computers can see and hear, why can't they smell? - apexkid
My belief is that true intelligence for machines can be achieved once they have the same senses as humans. We have already successfully translated the sense of vision and hearing to computers. How can we do it for smell? Is anyone working on it?
======
gus_massa
I think there are some to detect an specific product, but a not a general
purpose detector. The relation between the chemical compound and the layman
name of the origin is probably as difficult as detecting a cat in a image.

Current state of the art:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_nose](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronic_nose)

